# 536.881130 stops when auger handle engaged



## smithja

My 536.881130 started easily this morning and cleared most of the driveway. I ran into some gravelly snow near the road and the engine abruptly stopped - no unusual noise. I looked underneath to see if a rock was stuck in the auger but didn't see anything, so I restarted it. As soon as I pushed the auger handle, the engine stopped again. I restarted AGAIN and just used the traction drive (?)(the system that moves the snowblower) to transport it back to the barn for further evaluation. 

It does not look like the shear bolt is broken. I do not see anything stuck in the auger. The auger does not move freely when the snowblower is off (not sure if it is supposed to or not).

Basic description of problem: stops abruptly when I try to engage the auger; does NOT make any screeching or grinding noise; problem started after about 1 hour of use when machine was completely warmed up and working well, snow was somewhat wet and heavy and air temperature was probably about 30 degrees; no problem restarting it or using the drive mechanism to move it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Did you check the belt????????????????? or the bearing/bushing might have gone with the Schwinn. post some pics.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

when was the last time you checked the oil in the gear case???????


----------



## smithja

Have not looked at the belts yet, it sounds like quite a procedure to get to them for this model, and I was running out of daylight (and energy).

Owner's manual for this model does not even MENTION a gear box under maintenance or operation sections. I changed the engine oil at end of season last spring and checked it yesterday.


----------



## dbert

smithja said:


> It does not look like the shear bolt is broken. I do not see anything stuck in the auger. The auger does not move freely when the snowblower is off (not sure if it is supposed to or not).


*Engine off. 
Plug wire removed to be extra safe. 
Use a stick* (not your fingers) and see if the impeller (back behind the augers) will rotate.
See if there are any rocks etc jammed back in the impeller housing. The impeller has to turn before the augers can turn.


----------



## skutflut

smithja said:


> Have not looked at the belts yet, it sounds like quite a procedure to get to them for this model, and I was running out of daylight (and energy).
> 
> 
> Owner's manual for this model does not even MENTION a gear box under maintenance or operation sections. I changed the engine oil at end of season last spring and checked it yesterday.


How big are the rocks in the gravel you picked up? Anything bigger than 1/2 inch?

If engaging the auger stalls the engine, then something is jammed in the works, perhaps behind the impeller (between the back side of the impeller and the housing) where you cannot see it. Does not sound like a broken belt, which would stop the auger and impeller from working, but would not stall the engine, unless the broken belt was somehow wedged into the works and only grabbed when the clutch was engaged. If that were the case, I would think that after a couple of tries, that kind of jam would have cleared itself, but I could be wrong. 

With the engine off, and the clutch disengaged, you should be able to rotate the impeller with some effort. You should use a bit of wood, like a 2x2 for this. I find it easier to rotate it backwards. Trying to turn the augers won't work, but they should move when you rotate the impeller blades. The gearbox is that aluminum or cast iron box in the bewteen the two auger halves, with a shaft extending backward through the impeller, to the pulley driven by the engine.

Check the belt, and if its there, try removing it from the pulley and see if the pulley can be rotated by hand in either direction. If you can move it backward from the normal rotation, you might be able to break loose whatever is jamming it up. . You will probably have to split the machine to do this, but if there is something seriously jammed, you will have to do that anyway to get the impeller and augers out to clear the problem. 

Remember, safety first, remove the plug cap and perhaps even the sparkplug. Watch your fingers, you want to finish with the same number you started with. If you have to remove the auger housing, have an assistant to hold the tractor portion and lower it in a controlled manner. Take pictures as you go so you remember what goes where when reassembling. 

I can tell you from personal experience that having a few parts left over does not prove that you are more efficient than the manufacturer because you can do it with less. :icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

smithja said:


> Have not looked at the belts yet, it sounds like quite a procedure to get to them for this model, and I was running out of daylight (and energy).
> 
> Owner's manual for this model does not even MENTION a gear box under maintenance or operation sections. I changed the engine oil at end of season last spring and checked it yesterday.


I DON'T care about the engine oil. my guess is your gear box is froze up for good.


----------



## Shryp

Definitely sounds like the impeller is jammed on something. Could be a rock stuck between the impeller and chute, a rock behind the impeller, a rock between one of the augers and the shell or the main gearbox gears broken and jammed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:iagree: I'd be looking for a rock wedged in there someplace.


----------



## smithja

*THanks!*

Thanks Forum members! Problem was exactly as described - in the daylight I could see the impeller and there was a 1" flat stone wedged between it and the housing. Could not budge it, luckily it was a soft shale and we were able to break it up. 

Started up my snowblower and the problem is solved! Thanks again!:10:


----------

